# Is hormones replacement dangerous for woman?



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

Is hormone replacement to restore sex drives in middle aged woman dangerous? Might it cause cancer? Or is it safe?


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Not a simple question to answer.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

ManOhMan2013 said:


> Is hormone replacement to restore sex drives in middle aged woman dangerous? Might it cause cancer? Or is it safe?


Is it going to work?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a medical question to direct to your doctor.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I would suggest she discuss this with her gynecologist/doctor.. if she is in fact the one who wants to know.


----------



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

So how would you all suggest I suggest to her to see a doctor about this? Every time I try to she says how dangerous it can be. I certainly don't want to put her in danger. But I can't go on like this.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm on hormones and my doctor lectures me about how risky it is.

The irony is his solution to my menopause issues was to put me on anti-depressants like that is any less risky than hormones. LOL


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

OP. Read up on HRT. The NIH was doing a huge study on HRT and ended it early because they found that the risks exceeded the benefits.

For some individuals the benefits may outweigh the risks. Also there are are different HRT formulations that have different outcomes. 

This is primarily between your wife and her doctor. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women's_Health_Initiative


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I sought help not because of loss of drive I sought help because I was turning into an angry, depressed shrew and because I couldn't sleep. I have PTSD and have read menopause is worse for people like me. I have 3 young children who need me. If it wasn't for them I probably would have tried to cope on my own.

For me the benefits outweighed the risk.

I wouldn't seek hormones just to get my drive back.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

ManOhMan2013 said:


> Is hormone replacement to restore sex drives in middle aged woman dangerous? Might it cause cancer? Or is it safe?


You seem to be searching to find a way to "fix" your wife. 

From your other posts, it seems she doesn't respect you and isn't attracted to you. No amount of hormone replacement therapy for her - which does have risks, by the way - is going to change those aspects of your relationship. You need to fix your _relationship_. If that doesn't work, then you need to consider if you want to stay married to your wife.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's an interesting link with some good information on the topic: Bioidentical Hormones:
Why Are They Still Controversial?. It is definitely PRO BHRT, but it seems to make a good case for it. Here's another PRO article with some technical information, The Bioidentical Hormone Debate. Many of the anti articles that I've come across seem to oversimplify the facts in order to make their case.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I weighed up the pros and cons of taking HRT and concluded that quality of life rather than quantity was more important to me. I was willing to take the risks involved.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I'm on hormones and my doctor lectures me about how risky it is.
> 
> The irony is his solution to my menopause issues was to put me on anti-depressants like that is any less risky than hormones. LOL


I hate it when I hear of doctors doing things like that. All we need in menopause is the joy of having our neural pathways messed with, huge weight gain and a (further) decrease in libido... Getting off SSRIs can be sheer, unadulterated hell!


----------

